# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  προδιάθεση, φου, derealization, άγχος...?

## Naja

Γεια σας. Η ενασχόλησή μου με θέματα ψυχολογίας είναι ελάχιστη ως μηδενική οπότε πιθανόν να ποστάρω σε λάθος θεματική. 
Γκούγκλαρα αυτό που ένιωσα και μου έβγαλε "derealization" ... είχα φάει κάτι μπισκότα με φου ,όχι πολλά 1-1.5 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Δεν ήξερα καλά το άτομο που τα έφτιαξε οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι είχαν όντως από ποιότητα και πόσα g. Πριν φάω μπισκότα είχα πιει αλκοόλ ,που θεωρητικά δεν τα αναμειγνύεις, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα με πείραζε.. η ποσότητα που είχα πιει δεν ήταν τρομερή. Κανένα μισάωρο μετά μου τα έσκασε περίεργα.. ήμουν κάπου που δεν ήξερα κανέναν οπότε αυτό άρχισε να με αγχώνει/ψιλοτρομάζει ,πριν δεν με απασχολούσε καθόλου. Έπειτα συνειδητοποιώ ότι έχω χάσει τον προσανατολισμό μου αλλά ήμουν κάπου που όντως δεν ήξερα την περιοχή καλά. Πέτυχα έναν τύπο που με βοήθησε αρκετά στη φάση που ήμουν αλλά άρχισα να κάνω λίγο παρανοικές σκέψεις.. ότι θα φύγει*, θα μείνω μόνη μου, ένιωθα ενοχικά πως του γίνομαι βάρος, ήμασταν σε ταράτσα και όταν ήθελα να κατέβω ξανά στο δρόμο κατευθύνθηκα προς τα κάγκελα της ταράτσας και εκείνη τη στιγμή ήμουν σε φάση "όπα τι κάνεις? δεν είναι αυτός ο σωστός τρόπος".. και στο μυαλό μου ο τύπος θα έφευγε επίσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο*, απ' τον 7ο στο κενό. Ήμουν σε θέση να καταλάβω πως δεν είναι ο "ενδεδειγμένος" τρόπος απλά σκάλωνα.Ένιωθα πως βρίσκομαι στο παρελθόν ενώ καταλάβαινα πως υπάρχει παρόν σαν να είμαι μέσα σε ένα όνειρο κάπως. Ό,τι κάνω το κάνω περιστασιακά και αυτό επειδή δεν είμαι φαν του καπνίσματος, οπότε δεν ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με φου.
Με όσους το έχω συζητήσει, ειδικά το "ένιωθα σαν να είμαι στο παρελθόν" δεν έχω καταλήξει κάπου. 
Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν άγχος, αν το δημιούργησα εγώ όλο αυτό μπαίνοντας σε ένα λάθος τριπάκι σκέψεων. Έχω ακούσει αρκετά για "προδιαθέσεις" ...αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι μήπως ανήκω και εγώ σε αυτή την ομάδα που έχουν προδιάθεση για κάτι και μήπως αυτή η εμπειρία ήταν ένα καμπανάκι και πρέπει να το λάβω σοβαρά υπόψη.
Σκέφτηκα να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγο, αυτό που θέλω να ξέρω είναι αν έχω προδιάθεση για κάτι, δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να το καταλάβει, δεν ξέρω τι μέθοδο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω/-ει δηλαδή ψυχανάλυση ; όχι ψυχανάλυση ; δεν ξέρω αν κάθε ψυχολόγος μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα μου ή αν πρέπει να πάω σε κάτι εξειδικευμένο. Δεν έχω ιδέα.. διαφωτίστε με! Επίσης, αν μέσω των εμπειριών ή των γνώσεών σας καταλαβαίνετε κάτι περισσότερο από εμένα για το πως και γιατί μου τα έσκασε έτσι επίσης διαφωτίστε με! αν ποστάρω σε λάθος σημείο αφήστε κάπως ένα feedback ώστε να ποστάρω στο σωστό.

----------


## Alice_1990

> Γεια σας. Η ενασχόλησή μου με θέματα ψυχολογίας είναι ελάχιστη ως μηδενική οπότε πιθανόν να ποστάρω σε λάθος θεματική. 
> Γκούγκλαρα αυτό που ένιωσα και μου έβγαλε "derealization" ... είχα φάει κάτι μπισκότα με φου ,όχι πολλά 1-1.5 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Δεν ήξερα καλά το άτομο που τα έφτιαξε οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι είχαν όντως από ποιότητα και πόσα g. Πριν φάω μπισκότα είχα πιει αλκοόλ ,που θεωρητικά δεν τα αναμειγνύεις, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα με πείραζε.. η ποσότητα που είχα πιει δεν ήταν τρομερή. Κανένα μισάωρο μετά μου τα έσκασε περίεργα.. ήμουν κάπου που δεν ήξερα κανέναν οπότε αυτό άρχισε να με αγχώνει/ψιλοτρομάζει ,πριν δεν με απασχολούσε καθόλου. Έπειτα συνειδητοποιώ ότι έχω χάσει τον προσανατολισμό μου αλλά ήμουν κάπου που όντως δεν ήξερα την περιοχή καλά. Πέτυχα έναν τύπο που με βοήθησε αρκετά στη φάση που ήμουν αλλά άρχισα να κάνω λίγο παρανοικές σκέψεις.. ότι θα φύγει*, θα μείνω μόνη μου, ένιωθα ενοχικά πως του γίνομαι βάρος, ήμασταν σε ταράτσα και όταν ήθελα να κατέβω ξανά στο δρόμο κατευθύνθηκα προς τα κάγκελα της ταράτσας και εκείνη τη στιγμή ήμουν σε φάση "όπα τι κάνεις? δεν είναι αυτός ο σωστός τρόπος".. και στο μυαλό μου ο τύπος θα έφευγε επίσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο*, απ' τον 7ο στο κενό. Ήμουν σε θέση να καταλάβω πως δεν είναι ο "ενδεδειγμένος" τρόπος απλά σκάλωνα.Ένιωθα πως βρίσκομαι στο παρελθόν ενώ καταλάβαινα πως υπάρχει παρόν σαν να είμαι μέσα σε ένα όνειρο κάπως. Ό,τι κάνω το κάνω περιστασιακά και αυτό επειδή δεν είμαι φαν του καπνίσματος, οπότε δεν ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με φου.
> Με όσους το έχω συζητήσει, ειδικά το "ένιωθα σαν να είμαι στο παρελθόν" δεν έχω καταλήξει κάπου. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν άγχος, αν το δημιούργησα εγώ όλο αυτό μπαίνοντας σε ένα λάθος τριπάκι σκέψεων. Έχω ακούσει αρκετά για "προδιαθέσεις" ...αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι μήπως ανήκω και εγώ σε αυτή την ομάδα που έχουν προδιάθεση για κάτι και μήπως αυτή η εμπειρία ήταν ένα καμπανάκι και πρέπει να το λάβω σοβαρά υπόψη.
> Σκέφτηκα να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγο, αυτό που θέλω να ξέρω είναι αν έχω προδιάθεση για κάτι, δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να το καταλάβει, δεν ξέρω τι μέθοδο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω/-ει δηλαδή ψυχανάλυση ; όχι ψυχανάλυση ; δεν ξέρω αν κάθε ψυχολόγος μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα μου ή αν πρέπει να πάω σε κάτι εξειδικευμένο. Δεν έχω ιδέα.. διαφωτίστε με! Επίσης, αν μέσω των εμπειριών ή των γνώσεών σας καταλαβαίνετε κάτι περισσότερο από εμένα για το πως και γιατί μου τα έσκασε έτσι επίσης διαφωτίστε με! αν ποστάρω σε λάθος σημείο αφήστε κάπως ένα feedback ώστε να ποστάρω στο σωστό.


Καλησπέρα... ρε συ αυτά τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις δεν μοιάζουν και πολύ με αυτά της αποπραγματοποίησης. Ίσως μόνο στο γεγονός που λες ότι ένιωσες ότι είναι σαν να ζούσες στο παρελθόν. Αυτό πχ εγώ το έχω βιώσει τον καιρό που μου είχε εκδηλωθεί έντονα η αποπραγματοποίηση. Αλλά αυτό το σύμπτωμα είναι λίγο διαφορετικό. Εσύ περιγράφεις ότι σκάλωσες σε ένα ξένο μέρος.. στην αποπραγματοποίηση πχ είσαι σπίτι σου ή τελωσπάντων σε κάτι πολύ οικείο σου και νιώθεις ότι δεν το γνωρίζεις ενώ καταβάθος ξέρεις ότι το γνωρίζεις. Δεν παθαίνεις αμνησία δηλαδή αλλά μια απομάκρυνση από την πραγματικότητα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον αποπροσανατολισμό σου. Στην αποπραγματοποίηση τον χάνεις σε μέρη που έχεις περπατήσει 200 φορές και σκαλώνεις και λες όπα από που πάω τώρα. Σε ένα μέρος που δεν γνωρίζεις καλά είναι λογικό. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και χωρίς να είμαι γιατρός για να σου απαντήσω ακριβώς θεωρώ απλώς ότι σε έβλαψε αυτός ο συνδυασμός που έκανες και απλώς σου έσκασαν περίεργες σκέψεις στο κεφάλι. Ένιωσες άγχος και ανασφάλεια υποσεινήδητα μήπως σου συμβεί κάτι και είσαι μόνη σου σε έναν τόπο που δεν γνωρίζεις καλά. Πράγμα που είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό. Επίσης, επειδή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ το οτιδήποτε δεν ξέρω πως επιδρά στον κάθε άνθρωπο. Αυτό που γνωρίζω μόνο είναι ότι σε χτυπάει σαν το αλκοόλ. Εάν έχεις καλή διάθεση πχ συνεχίζεις να έχεις, εάν όμως δεν έχεις σε βαράει ψυχολογικά... πάρε μια γνώμη από έναν ψυχολόγο δεν είναι κακό... πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αποπραγματοποίηση αυτό...

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

